# Pennsylvania hauted house



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Ghost Adventures showcased this on their show once. Gotta go it is 20 minutes away thanks ShannoninPa!

http://www.travelchannel.com/TV_Sho...pisodes_Travel_Guides/Episode_Pennhurst_State


----------

